
Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey’s Account Hacked - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/30/technology/jack-dorsey-twitter-account-hacked.html
======
headalgorithm
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20842247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20842247)

and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20841976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20841976)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

------
cookie_monsta
Non paywalled article: [https://www.wired.com/story/jack-dorsey-twitter-
hacked/](https://www.wired.com/story/jack-dorsey-twitter-hacked/)

